# Youtube: Women and Driving



## Ravens (Feb 24, 2009)

There's some odd techno song attached to this, but other than that: Completely hilarious. Apparently this has been out for a little while, but I had never seen it.

YouTube - Le donne al volante + imbranate di youtube - woman drive!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 24, 2009)

Odd techno!   It's the hamster song which is a sped of version of a disney movie song, then redone. 

That video never gets old.


----------



## Ravens (Feb 24, 2009)

How long has it been out? Sometimes I wonder how I miss these things. That lady trying to park around 46 seconds takes the cake.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2009)

It's been out a while. It was posted here a couple of weeks ago.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/who-says-women-cant-park-cars-43784/


----------



## Ravens (Feb 24, 2009)

My bad.

O the shame of posting old material.


----------

